# The thing



## dampeoples (Jun 26, 2007)

These are coming soon!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 27, 2007)

I love the postal envelope for a background - no wonder I am not getting m my mail, DP has it all in his workshop where he dumps it to get more time to make lures!

That looks like a fish catching piece of plastic!


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking good! =D> 

Let me know when your ready to start selling them!


----------



## redbug (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like another fine product from peoples choice

Wayne


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks!

They'll be on the site in the next day or so. These are fully round baits, no flat side. 4.5" from the head to the curve of the tail. $4.25/bag of 9!



*These are on the site, picture coming soon *[/b]


----------



## RnRCircus (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## pbw (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay got a sample bag in my PC Baits order that has "THE THING".
This thing looks way better in person. What is the best way to rig it up? I'm going fishing this evening.


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2007)

pbw said:


> Okay got a sample bag in my PC Baits order that has "THE THING".
> This thing looks way better in person. What is the best way to rig it up? I'm going fishing this evening.



Texas rig with a big bullet weight, punch it through mats.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 2, 2007)

Those look sweet! Like a combo between a beaver and a speed craw(both great baits for me).


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2007)

they remind me of something else.... :shock: LMFAO! 

Every time I look at them my mind goes right in the gutter.

He should call them the pcbaits shlong. (sorry if any of you are offended)


----------



## pbw (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim said:


> they remind me of something else.... :shock: LMFAO!
> 
> Every time I look at them my mind goes right in the gutter.
> 
> He should call them the pcbaits shlong. (sorry if any of you are offended)




ROFL


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim said:


> He should call them the pcbaits shlong. (sorry if any of you are offended)



I am very offended!  :twisted: :evil:


----------



## Nickk (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim said:


> they remind me of something else.... :shock: LMFAO!
> 
> Every time I look at them my mind goes right in the gutter.
> 
> He should call them the pcbaits shlong. (sorry if any of you are offended)




hmmm, I was thinking female

 






I won't be offended if you mod this out!


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 2, 2007)

ha!

For rigging, since i'm not a bg creature bait thrower, I'm pretty simple, when I just texas rig them, either with a screw in weight or loose, but mainly c-rig them. I use them without salt on the c-rig so they float around behind the big weight.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 2, 2007)

I T-rig them with a bullet weight or shakey head

They have some of the best action of any soft plastic I have ever used.

The damn things (hmmm, Damn Things) wiggle in calm water


----------



## redbug (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a 1/16oz bullet weight and t rig it and place it in the blow downs in any where fromn 1 to 6 ft of water let it fall then shake the rod and hold on 

Wayne


----------

